

Local Discovery is Broken - akitchell
http://blog.urbantag.com/post/5433065365/urbantag-three-reasons-local-discovery-is-broken
How three design flaws with current LBS platforms are hindering the development of a great tool for local discovery.
======
jsavimbi
Not sure I'd like to work at a company that requires their interface designers
to be lickable. I'm sporting a playoff beard at the moment and don't even find
myself lickable, never mind going to work every day worried that someone feels
the same way.

Also, why hypothesize problems without providing an inkling of the solution?
Is urbantag to be a socially graceful, incentivized LBS where users can
control their data? I'll hold back until they clear that up.

~~~
akitchell
Thanks for the thoughts - We'll share more about our solutions as we approach
our launch.

Also, Playoff Beards rock; perhaps the word lickable is a bit over the top...

~~~
jsavimbi
Keep us posted. I'm always interested to see what people are doing in LBS
besides selling out.

